
Avoid News, Towards a Healthy News Diet – By Rolf Dobelli [pdf] - aaronchall
http://www.dobelli.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Avoid_News_Part1_TEXT.pdf
======
aaronchall
HTML version: [http://www.dobelli.com/en/essays/news-
diet/](http://www.dobelli.com/en/essays/news-diet/)

Prologue:

> This article is the antidote of news. It is long, and you probably won’t be
> able to skim it. Thanks to heavy news consumption, many people have lost the
> ability to read more than four pages straight. This article will show you
> how to get out of this trap – if you are not already too deep in the trap.

